# Roving FS (Part 2) - NW Illinois



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

This is the second post of my destash of rovings. Please feel free to combine shipments from either of these posts or the upcoming posts on knitting/crocheting supplies as well. On to part 2 of the rovings:

Shetland: 11 oz. = $20.00
Cashmere: 1 pound = $50.00
Angora Bunny Brushings: 4.5 oz. = $9.00

100% Alpaca (by what you want):
Augustus/Kragon: 4 bumps, total weight 15.3 oz = $3.60/oz.
Remington: 1 bump only, 3.4 oz. = $12.24

100% Llama (by what you want, just as soft as my alpaca):
Mickie: 9 bumps, total weight 32.1 oz = $3.50/oz.

Alpaca/Merino Blends (by the ounce):
Brown: 15 oz. = $3.30/oz.
Dark Fawn (20 bumps) = $3.30/oz.
Light Gray (33 bumps) = $3.30/oz.
Light Fawn (14 bumps) = $3.30/oz.

Pictures are hopefully in the right order below.

One more post with three more rovings coming up! Combine orders from other posts and save. Actual postage only. No handling fees, etc.
Thanks for looking,
AJ


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Received and sent response. Thanks!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Some have sold. Here's the update as of today:

Shetland: 11 oz. = $20.00 *SOLD*
Cashmere: 1 pound = $50.00 *On Hold*
Angora Bunny Brushings: 4.5 oz. = $9.00 *SOLD*

100% Alpaca (by what you want):
Augustus/Kragon: 4 bumps, total weight 15.3 oz = $3.60/oz.
Remington: 1 bump only, 3.4 oz. = $12.24 *On Hold*

100% Llama (by what you want, just as soft as my alpaca):
Mickie: 9 bumps, total weight 32.1 oz = $3.50/oz. *8 Left*

Alpaca/Merino Blends (by the ounce):
Brown: 15 oz. = $3.30/oz. *On Hold*
Dark Fawn (20 bumps) = $3.30/oz. *12 left*
Light Gray (33 bumps) = $3.30/oz. *30 left*
Light Fawn (14 bumps) = $3.30/oz. *9 left*

AJ


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sent one back at 'cha.
Thanks!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL! One right back atcha again!:goodjob:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Got my box today!
It's beautiful, thanks so much!!!:sing:


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Great!! Glad you like your fiber!!


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Still plenty left. Anyone else interested? Otherwise I'll list it on Etsy.


----------

